
What’s the most asinine technical requirement you’ve had to work into a design? - pavel_lishin
https://prokopetz.tumblr.com/post/187107725877/heres-one-for-the-techies-whats-the-most
======
eyer2016
90s company who wrote code that'd run as executables in laptops. When we wrote
the first version of the cloud back end, we were asked to "compile" all the
scripts because "as a company policy we won't allow source code to leave
company network"

